# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Të shpëtojmë votën!

## Albo

*Të shpëtojmë votën!*

BLENDI FEVZIU

  Forca e bindjes dhe e besimit nuk ka tempull tjetër përveçse votën! Demokracia nuk ka asnjë instrument më të mirë për ta garantuar veç votës së lirë! Nuk janë fraza moralizuese të shkëputura nga kushedi çtekst teorik mbi shoqërinë e lirë. Është jeta jonë e përditshme; është sfida e 3.2 milionë shqiptarëve që çdo ditë tentojnë të ndërtojnë një jetë më të mirë. Që, mbi të gjitha, tentojnë të zhdukin gjurmët e një kohe jo shumë të largët kur vota e lirë nuk ekzistonte e, si pasojë, as një shoqëri e drejtë.
Në botë ka shoqëri të lira dhe shoqëri të mbyllura! Ajo që bën dallimin mes të dyjave është vota. Në demokraci vota është e lirë; në diktaturë individit i mohohet ose diktohet ajo! Vota është instrumenti i vetëm që kanë të gjitha kategoritë e një shoqërie. Vota është e vetmja që i barazon të gjithë. I pasuri dhe i varfri, i shkolluari dhe injoranti, i shëndoshi dhe i dobëti, gruaja dhe burri, gjyshi dhe nipi, votojnë njësoj dhe vota u ka vlerë të njëjtë.   
Vota e lirë është rregullatori i vetëm që një popull ka për të përmirësuar të ardhmen e tij. Je arbitrar apo tolerant, qeveris mirë apo keq, ke vizion apo jo, krijon mirëqenie apo e zhyt në mjerim shoqërinë, të gjitha këto vlerësohen me votë. Vota është ajo që të thotë stop, ose ec më tej.
Vota e lirë është sfida e qindra njerëzve që kanë humbur jetën ose janë zvarritur burgjeve në sisteme dhe kontinente të ndryshme në kërkim të saj! Vota e lirë është pasuria më e madhe që Lëvizja Studentore e Dhjetorit 1990 i solli Shqipërisë, të tjerat vijnë më pas.
Nëse vota e lirë nuk ekziston, nëse ajo mohohet, vidhet, deformohet ose blihet (të gjitha mënyrat janë thuajse të barasvlershme), një shoqëri nuk është më ajo që duhet të jetë. Të dielën kjo ka ndodhur. Jo ashtu siç besojmë të gjithë se ndodh prej vitesh në Shqipëri; jo e komentuar apo e denoncuar nga politikanë dhe individë atykëtu, por përpara kamerave të një emisioni televiziv, e transmetuar në TV, siç i ka pëlqyer gjithnjë ta quajë Kryeministrit të sotëm, me zë dhe figurë!
Vota është vjedhur. E çrëndësi ka një, dy apo tre mijë vota? Vjedhja e votës është gjest dhe simboli nuk matet me sasi. Ka ndodhur në Korçë, përpara kamerave, por me siguri ka ndodhur kudo në Shqipëri. Ka ndodhur duke iu mësuar disa studentëve ende naivë të shkëmbejnë gjënë më të rëndësishme të jetës së tyre me 2000 lekë. Ka ndodhur duke iu mësuar studentëve që mund të shesin të ardhmen e tyre dhe të bashkëmoshatarëve qoftë edhe për një çmim qesharak.
Por tej problemit moral, ai ligjor është edhe më katastrofik. Blerja e votës është dokumentuar në kamera. Ajo që përflitet, hamendësohet, ajo që u bë kali i betejës për vite mes maxhorancës dhe opozitës është dokumentuar plotësisht dhe askush nuk ndërhyn. Ajo që ndan një shoqëri të lirë nga një shoqëri e deformuar ndodhi në sy të të gjithëve dhe me gjasë asgjë sdo të ndodhë. Prokuroria është aty dhe ka mundësi ta mbyllë historinë me një procesverbal ku lekët shndërrohen në bileta dhe votimi në ekskursion; qeveria është aty, dhe ndryshe nga sa ka moralizuar prej 2009-s deri më 2012-n, do kapet pas autobusit të ekskursionit, duke nisur në një udhëtim larg moralit që duhet ta karakterizojë. Dhe është ende herët dhe shumë shpejt për tu deformuar kështu. Kur e bën tani që kartën morale dhe mbështetjen popullore e ka ende të fortë, çdo të ndodhë nesër, kur konsumi tia ketë lodhur muskujt dhe tentimi për të deformuar rezultatin të bëhet më i fortë?!
Ajo që e dinim të gjithë (dhe mbase që e bëjnë të gjithë në politikë) ndodhi! Ndodhi përpara nesh; e panë të gjithë! Nëse nuk ndërhyjmë sot, nëse dikush nuk ndëshkohet rëndë, nëse vjedhja e votës, fondamentit të demokracisë, tolerohet, kthehet në normë, atëherë në këtë shoqëri mund të tolerohet gjithçka. Nuk kemi asgjë më të rëndësishme se sa vota, ndaj, së paku të shpëtojmë atë!

Panorama

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Per idene e Blendit jemi te gjithe, por ne nje vend me fukarallek mbytes une nuk do t'i jepja luksin mendimit tim te shkoje aq symbyllurazi deri sa te besoje se se shpejti vota do te shikohet me rendesine e vertete nga shqiptaret qe jetojne brenda Shqiperise.  Vetem nje pakice e kuptojne qarte qe ne voten e tyre skalitet traseja e femijeve .. e te ardhmes.  Te tjeret ngrejne veshet .. pale kur do kete ndonje pale zgjedhje e te "kapin" ndonje gje prej tyre ... REALITETI SHQIPTAR ESHTE FARMAK I HIDHUR

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Problem Eshte qe Fevziu, eshte personi I vetem qe sduhet te beje moral, se ai gjithnji ka bere trafik influence drejt cdo pushteti dhe se beson kerku sh.

----------

loneeagle (11-11-2013)

----------


## dardajan

*Thuaj 1/* Në votimet e 23 qershorit kam qënë prezent në Shqipëri dhe pash me sytë e mi që të gjithë aktivistët e partive kryesore, PD,PS,LSI, kishin lista nëpër duar dhe shkonin shtëpi më shtëpi, e rrugicë më rrugicë për ti mbushur mëndjen njerëzve me ndonjë vend pune, me ndonjë kile miell, apo me ndonjë lek lek në dorë, dhe më keq akoma me dy byrra e disa qofte tek klubi i lagjes.
*Thuaj2/*Kur u zgjodh basha kryetar bashkie unë isha në Itali dhe u kontaktova nga njerëz të afërt që jepnin udhëtime falas vajtje ardhje vetëm që të ishin të sigurtë që votën do tja jepnin Bashës. Unë pranova për të parë deri ku do shkonte loja, dhe kur pashë që loja ishte e vërtetë e duhej dhënë nr i pashaportës dhe garanci të tjera u tërhoqa me një preteks familjar dhe refuzova biletën falas nga Belle air. Këtë mesazh ja çova edhe Zotit Bledi gjatë emisionit të tij me Zotin Basha dhe pasi e lexoj në cel nuk e komentoj në studio.
*Thuaj3/* Të gjitha partitë kanë praktikuar diçka të tillë, por nuk janë kapur me preshë në duar, dhe më mirë që ndodhi që të vënë mënd të gjithë se ky lloj votimi nuk duhet të bëhet më.
*Thuaj4/*Nëse qytetarët do kishin minimumin e kulturës dhe sensin e përparimit nuk duhet të pranonin të shisnin votën e tyre. Dhe jam i sigurtë që shumica e Shqiptarëve i ka këtë dy vlerat e fundit.
*Thuaj5/*Me gjithë zhurmën e madhe propagandistike që po bëhet lart eposhtë nga PD apo gazetarë të ndryshëm në thelb asnjë votë nuk është blerë, sepse përpara kutisë së votimit je i lirë të shprehësh votën tënde edhe sikur të kesh marrë ndonjë përfitim. Askush nuk të fut në burg, askush nuk të përndejk, askush nuk të internon, etj.... gjithë të tjerat janë vetëm demagogji e momentit për përfitime politke si nga njëra dhe tjetra palë. As ai udhëtimi falas me avion as ai 20 mijë lekëshi për të blerë biletën e autobuzit deri në korçë nuk mund tja ndryshojë mëndjen dhe votën një njeriu normal edhe sikur të përfitojë biletën falas apo 20 mijë lekëshin.

----------


## Reschen

Albo pershendetje.

*Blendi Fevziu duhet te kishte dale ne menyre konkrete dhe me deshmi dhe jo duke sfumuar te ardhmen e shqiptareve.*

1)Cdo qytetar qe ka votuar ka paguar 462 leke nga xhepi per te nenshkruar(hedhe voten ne kutite e votimit) se ke deshiron te shohe si "menaxhuesin" e halleve te tij.

2?Nje deputet mbasi votohet dhe paguhet nga komunitari per tu zgjedhur, ka vleren e 5.280.000 lekeve SAPO ESHTE ZGJEDHUR kjo perlllogaritje eshte 462 leke  * 11280 votues.

3)Rroga vjetore e nje deputeti eshte 31.500 dollare deri ne 42.800 dollare
a)Deputeti ka dieta, karburant, qera, telefon, honorare qe ja paguan shteti meqe KY I PARI ESHTE NE SHERBIM TE POPULLIT APO TE ZGJEDHURVE TE TIJ.

4) Duke iu referuar relacionit të Kuvendit për realizimin e buxhetit të institucionit për vitin 2010, rezulton se nga fondi prej afërsisht 800 milionë lekësh në dispozicion të Kuvendit, gjysma e tyre ose afërsisht katër milionë dollarë janë përfituar nga deputetët.

5) Ne total 140 deputetet shqiptare kane makina te tyra private ne dispozicion

.............................

----------


## Reschen

*Shqiptaret paguajne per te nxjerre deputete nga 462 leke per cdo vote, nderkohe qe mbi 60 deputete edhe pse 20 prej tyre deklarohen se jane te pasur, perseri 20 vite sikur te ishin perkushtuar bisnezit, aq pasuri duehte te pakten nje shekull per ta krijuar gjithnje sipas parametrave evropiane, te tregut te bisnesit etj etj*


Më të pasurit
Emri, Mbiemri——–Partia—–Totali i Përafërt i Pasurisë në LEKË
1—-Tom Doshi————PS———-1.090.171.465
2—-Sadri Abazi—— —-PS———– -556.101.795
3—-Pilo Keri————– PSD———–150.737.387
4—-Ndriçim Babasi——PD———– -127.153.108
5—-Sami Gjergji———-PD————–95.167.138
6—-Lulzim Basha——–PD—————83.264.591
7—-Genc Ruli————-PD—————65.050.816
8—-Paulin Stërkaj——–PS—————64.524.659
9—-Nikollaq Neranxi—–PAA————-57.070.000
10–Gëzim Musabelliu—PSD————-54.337.873
Më të varfërit
Emri, Mbiemri——–Partia—–Totali i Përafërt i Pasurisë në LEKË
1—Galip Ramadhi——-PR——————-15.000
2—Angjelina Kola——–PSD—————243.520
3—Aurel Bylykbashi—–PD—————–250.000
4—Bujar Nishani———PD—————–250.000
5—Gjovalin Prenga——PD—————–250.000
6—Rahim Kaleci———PD——————300.000
7—Besnik Jaçelli———PD——————400.000
8—Shkëlqim Ziri———-PD——————607.432
9—Arenca Trashani—–PD——————861.010
10–Arben Malaj———-PS—————–1.459.874

*Eduard Halimi (PD)*
- Shtim pasurie, kontratë paraprake për blerje trualli me sipërfaqe 1.100 m2 në Mullet në bashkëpronësi 50% 95.700 euro
- Pakësim llogarie bankare për shkak të kontratës së truallit 40.000 euro
- Të ardhura nga paga si deputet 2.480.000 lekë
- Të ardhura nga paga e bashkëshortes 700.000 lekë
- Të ardhura nga qiraja e zyrës te kullat binjake për vitin 2009 35.000 euro
- Detyrim i ri për vitin 2010 për shkak të kontratës së porosisë së truallit 1.100 m2 në Mullet 7.850 euro
- Shtim pasurie në llogari bankare nga detyra shtetërore të miat dhe të bashkëshortes, si burim të ardhurash 3.200.000 lekë

*Ermonela Felaj (PS)*
 Blerje automjeti, autoveturë e llojit “Mercedes Benz” E 320 në shumën 7.000 euro
- Gjendje cash nga kursimet e pagës si deputete 2.000 euro
- Paga si deputete e Kuvendit të Shqipërisë 1.667.068 lekë
- Paga për vitin 2010 e bashkëshortit, oficer i policisë gjyqësore në Prokurorinë e Rrethit Gjyqësor Berat 600.000 lekë
- Të ardhura të përfituara nga interesa bankare të bashkëshortit 172 USD
- Të ardhura të përfituara prej meje nga interesat bankare 79 USD

*Zonja Olldashi punon në dy punë, paguhet sa dyfishi i të shoqit*
Sokol Olldashi, i cili mban një prej portofoleve më të rëndësishme në qeveri, atë të Ministrit të Transporteve, është njëkohësisht personi që kontrollon procedura tepër të përfolura sa i përket tangenteve, korrupsionit e rryshfetit, siç janë tenderat, apo paratë që paguan qeveria për realizimin e projekteve infrastrukturore, siç janë rrugët e vepra të tjera. Mirëpo Olldashi vetë ka deklaruar si të ardhura personale për vitin 2010 vetëm 1.771.980 lekë dhe 1260 euro, që vijnë prej rrogave e dietave që merr si ministër, ndërkohë e shoqja, Enkelejda, ka deklaruar si të ardhura prej pagës si pedagoge në Universitetin e Tiranës, Fakulteti i Drejtësisë 1.161.108 lekë, dhe si pedagoge e jashtme pranë një universiteti privat, 14.040 euro. Zonja Enkelejda praktikisht fiton dyfishin e të shoqit, zotit Ministër të Transporteve. Me këto të ardhura, ata kanë paguar një kredi për blerje apartamenti, në të cilën ka mbetur për të shlyer vetëm 82 mijë lekë, ndërkohë që edhe kanë kursyer. Deri në fund të vitit, llogaria e bashkëshortëve Olldashi është shtuar me rreth 22 mijë euro.

*Më mirë artist se sa ministër*
Ministri i Mbrojtjes, Arben Imami gjithashtu drejton një sektor të rëndësishëm, që zë një pjesë të mirë të buxhetit të shtetit, sidomos pas anëtarësimit të Shqipërisë në NATO, gjë që solli me vete detyrime për investime edhe më të mëdha në ushtri. Përveçse drejtues i një segmenti tepër të shtrenjtë, Imami është dhe drejtues i krahut më “macho” të shtetit shqiptar, pra i ushtrisë sonë që na bën krenarë kryesisht përmes pjesëmarrjeve të saj në misione luftarake e në stërvitje të përbashkëta me aleatët tanë të mëdhenj, amerikanët. Ta do mendja që Ministri i Mbrojtjes në edhe në shtëpinë e vet është kryekomandant, mirëpo prej deklarimit të të ardhurave nuk rezulton kështu. Të ardhurat më të mëdha në familjen Imami i siguron bashkëshortja, Najada Imami, piktore dhe pedagoge në Akademinë e Arteve. Arben Imami ka deklaruar si të ardhura vetëm pagën e tij vjetore, në masën e 1.6 milionë lekëve, ndërsa e shoqja krahas pagës prej rreth një milionë lekë të përfituar si pedagoge ka përfituar edhe 15 mijë euro nga aktiviteti i saj profesional, pra si piktore dhe kuratore. Nga këto para të fituara prej bashkëshortes, çifti ka mundur të kursejë 7 mijë euro. Ndërkaq dy bashkëshortët Imami kanë marrë një kredi me interesa minimalë, për strehim. Kreditë në fjalë jepen vetëm për zyrtarët e lartë të shtetit, me kushte shumë të mira, siç janë interesat e ulta (simbolike) dhe afati i gjatë i maturimit. Përgjatë vitit të shkuar, Imami ka shlyer 284 mijë lekë, ndërkohë që mbeten edhe 3.1 milionë lekë për t’u shlyer.

*Ministrja Bregu fiton sa gjysma e së shoqit*
Të ardhura të krahasueshme ka edhe Ministrja e Integrimit. Gjatë vitit të shkuar, Bregu ka përfituar rreth 27 mijë euro të ardhura nga lëshimi me qira i një ambienti privat tek banka nga e cila ajo ka marrë një overdraft prej 145 mijë euro. Krahas kësaj, gjatë një viti, bashkëshorti i Bregut deklaron se ka realizuar rreth 50 mijë euro të ardhura nga paga si dhe shpërblimet nga puna e tij. Krahas të ardhurave 1.3 milionë lekë nga paga vjetore, Bregu gjithashtu është pronarja e disa llogarive bankare në shuma të ndryshme. Në emër të ministres janë tre llogari bankare në euro, dollar dhe lek, të cilat në total kanë brenda tyre rreth 8 mijë euro.

*Zoti Topalli fiton më shumë se Zonja Topalli*
Jozefina Topalli, kreu i njërit prej pushteteve të pavarura konstitucionale në Shqipëri, pra i legjislativit, nuk paguhet pak. Të ardhurat e saj neto për vitin 2010 kanë qenë 3.168.500 lekë, prej pagave, shpërblimeve e dietave që përfiton si Kryetare e Kuvendit të Shqipërisë, apo si numri dy i pushtetit në vend, menjëherë pas Presidentit të Republikës. Mirëpo gruaja më e pushtetshme në Shqipëri prapë paguhet më pak se i shoqi. Bashkëshorti i kryeparlamentares, noteri Ndoc Topalli fiton në vit 3.500.000 lekë, duke vërtetuar që edhe një zanat privat modest, si ai i noterit, mund të përfitojë më shumë se sa postet publike që i kanë zili të gjithë. Apo nuk është kështu?

*Lindita, tre herë më shumë të ardhura se Edi*
Edi Rama nuk kursen shumë, këtë e dimë tashmë prej deklarimeve të tij të pasurisë. Gjithsesi, të ardhurat e tij në vitin 2010, prej pagave e shpërblimeve si kryetar bashkie, kanë qenë 1.613.879 lekë, thuajse aq sa të ministrave të kabinetit. Kjo shumë është e pakrahasueshme me të ardhurat e gruas së tij, Lindita Ramës. Zonja Rama përfiton nga puna si pedagoge në një Universitet Privat 3423 euro në vit, nga puna si përgjegjëse e sektorit kërkimor në “Qendrën për Nxitjen e Zhvillimit Njerëzor” 540.000 lekë në vit, nga puna si kryetare e bordit në Fondacionin Soros 624.000 lekë në vit dhe nga ekspertiza e ofruar për “Qendrën për Nxitjen e Zhvillimit Njerëzor” ka përfituar 12.050 euro. Në total znj. Rama ka përfituar 1.164.000 lekë dhe 15.473 euro, pra thuajse dyfishin e të shoqit. Përveç kësaj, zonja Lindita Rama përfiton edhe 19.440 euro në vit prej një apartamenti të lëshuar me qera.

*Harasani me fat, ka gruan në SHBA*
Andis Harasani, një nga deputetët më kritikë ndaj Ramës ka deklaruar si të ardhura personale 1.379.177 lekë, ndërkohë që e shoqja në SHBA paguhet 93.345 dollarë amerikanë. Kjo ndoshta është edhe arsyeja kryesore që e bën Harasanin të shpenzojë më shumë kohë në SHBA se sa në Shqipëri (kuptohet, përveç faktit që atje ka dhe familjen e vet). Legjislatori shqiptaro-amerikan paguhet sa gjysma e çerekut të pagës së gruas së vet.

*Ekonomisti Malaj fiton më pak se e shoqja*
Një tjetër “reformator” në PS, është Arben Malaj. Paga e tij si deputet i Kuvendit bashkë me shpërblimet i sjell të ardhura prej 1.861.748 lekësh në vit, ndërsa e shoqja, Rajmonda Malaj, përfiton prej Agjensisë së Sigurimit të Depozitave rreth 2.481.177 lekë në vit, prej pagës së saj.

----------


## Reschen

> Problem Eshte qe Fevziu, eshte personi I vetem qe sduhet te beje moral, se ai gjithnji ka bere trafik influence drejt cdo pushteti dhe se beson kerku sh.


Po po o xhuxhumak, nuk po sheh si i kane te lidhura bisneset dhe nuk dijne kujt tja adresojne gjithe ate pasuri te gjithe ata qe kane vene pasuri ne karriget e deputetit duke shfrytezuar voten e komunitareve.

Te ishin perpjekje per shume ceshtje qe brejne shoqerine shqiptare, edhe Zvicren nuk do ta kishim lakmi as ne ne dhe te huaj e as ata qe jetojne ne Shqiperi

----------


## rromanoku

Vota...po a di ndokush rrenjen e ksaj fjale? etimollogjine? se ka rendesi prejardhja dhe evolimi si forme e si brendi.Po lujm me piramida...se jemi msu ti kujtojm piram. vetem ne lidhje me spek.financ.apo me paren.C far zgjidhim apo zgjedhim me vote?Kush zgjedh e kush zgjidhet?Cilet jan kto,demek sa vlejne kto dhe ata ,sidomos cilesisht te paret ne planin qytetar e si pasoje te dytet?

 Nukeshte fjala ketu per lista te mbyllura a te hapura po sa vlen mjelli ashtu del buka.Cesht votua???

----------


## Elian70

gjithnje kemi votuar dhe gjithnje e njejta muzike. pra kjo eshte vota ne shqiperi dhe do vazhdoje gjithnje kjo muzike ku muzikantet ndonjehere nderrohen....

----------

